# Cloudy Biocube



## tksemons (Jul 15, 2014)

After testing the water and noticing the Ph was low, I added some sea buffer to raise it for the past two days, using the recommended dosage.

I've also been adding some ammonia detoxifier over the past couple days in order to get the nitrite and nitrate levels down a bit, once again using the recommended dosage.

This morning I woke up and noticed that the water has gotten cloudy, and there is an odd sort of foam in the back of the tank where the filter sends out the already filtered water. Up until now the water has been crystal clear.

Any advice? I'm not sure if perhaps I added the ammonia detoxifier too soon and should've waited for the levels to balance out on their own.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Is your skimmer running proper? Bubbles forming at the surface or frothing can mean that there is excessive dissolved organics in the water or possibly a chemical. Good skimming,carbon added to the filtration, and a water change will fix most of the issues you are having both source and existing.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A better description or a name on the buffers and detoxifier used will help as well. Some times if your calcium\magnesium\alkalinity levels are off you can get precipitation.But being a new tank it is most likely some thing along the lines of the first post I made.


----------

